# hello i used to box in high school and still train on heavy bag,like to learn some judo



## jwmims (Aug 6, 2013)

hello i am 49 years old ,i boxed 2 years in high school,golden gloves gloves,i still workout daily on the heavy bag,jump rope and still have some skills,i been thinking of taking up a good self defence
class,i been reading about judo.Is says judo goes well with boxing.What do you peopel think of this?Should i give judo a chance?
thanks,
james


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 6, 2013)

In my opinion, wrestling goes with boxing a whole lot better. Its up to you to decide what you wanna do though - Theres no harm in taking a free class and deciding for yourself.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2013)

Judo, wrestling, sombo, BJJ--any of these grappling arts would be a great complement to it.


----------



## DavidMoreland (Aug 19, 2013)

I think jwmims you must go for Judo it really helps you in boxing and for that you have to join MartialArtSupplies.Its a best school for getting training of martial art and judo at the same place.


----------

